
Show HN: SpinMeNot – A Spun Content Detector - parkjon
https://spinmenot.io/
======
parkjon
I'm the founder of SpinMeNot and just wanted to give a little background on
the service. It's a spun content checker that allows anyone to submit a
document and see the likelihood that the document was generated by a content
spinner (a.k.a. article rewriter). It then highlights phrases within the input
text that are indicative of spun text.

I would appreciate any constructive feedback you have. Thanks for listening...

------
hackerjnews
This is really neat. Can you describe how it was built and who might use it?

